# burst disk ?



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

ok i will post it here. what is the normal price of having this device replaced ?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Price varies a little bit but most burst discs are under $10.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Evensplit (6/25/2009)*Price varies a little bit but most burst discs are under $10.


OMG !!! i want tell you the price that miss princess gave me in gulf shores last week. Thanks for the reply.


----------

